

Michael Lewis: Did Goldman Overstep in Criminally Charging Its Ex-Programmer? - dcaisen
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/09/michael-lewis-goldman-sachs-programmer

======
PhantomGremlin
Michael Lewis is a great author. I'm surprised that nobody has commented on
this story in 10 days. Is this a dupe?

